# Premade compared to homemade, price comparison



## Locky85 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi All

Just wondering how much you actually save by making your own bands. I know that there is going to be a saving, but by how much?

For example I pay £8 for X3 band sets.

I've been using 20-15mm tbg (I have tried others, such as .65 bsb, .7 GZK, .66 GZK)

But in all honesty I seem to shoot better with tbg and like the consistency of it.

So back to my original query. If I were to make my own (something I currently do not feel extremely confident at doing, but would like to give it a go) how much would I likely save?

Thanks in advance all.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

If you don't cut them right and attach them right to the pouch you save nothing but if you do you can get 5 or 6 feet by 6 inch roll of tbg for $8 /10$


----------



## Locky85 (Mar 20, 2019)

romanljc said:


> If you don't cut them right and attach them right to the pouch you save nothing but if you do you can get 5 or 6 feet by 6 inch roll of tbg for $8 /10$


Very well put, that's what I'm concerned I'll do at the moment. I'd be confident cutting them, but attaching the pouch is the worrying thing lol


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

First of all, welcome to the Forum. I for one like the idea of buying ready to use flat bands. Maybe at one point I might start making my own, but for now I 100% agree with you on making my own bands. When I do make them, they are not as nice as the ones I buy. To me it makes more sense to buy bands until I get proficient at making my own. Thanks for a great post


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Really mate it depends on how much you shoot aswell, I totally agree with the other guys also and think how long it takes you to go through a band set. For me personally i like to buy band sets like yourself x3 sets at a time, I do this to try out new types and thicknesses that are popping up all over the camp just now, for me I bought a full roll of precise 0.7 as I thought "that's it I've made up my mind" and set my self on that, then I got to trying new gzk stuff and got other samples of black latex, tbg and sumike so between all that plus band sets I've bought and recieved with frames I've bought I have enough to last me until the end of time, i only really shoot when I'm out with my dogs so maybe 50-100 shots a day therefore a band set lasts me the best part of a week if I look after it, so it'd be silly for me to probably ever buy another full roll, I'm sticking to premade sets and remember the Chinese guys sell like 10 band sets for about a fiver and I love these to try out new thicknesses 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Locky85 (Mar 20, 2019)

Cheers guys. Currently I'm shooting quite a lot as I'm practicing.

So anywhere between 100 shots on a week day and on the weekend, god knows over 300 a probably. I'm going through about 2 band sets every week and a half. But enjoying it none the less. I think I'll stick with premade for now and maybe dabble with making my own in the future.


----------



## Locky85 (Mar 20, 2019)

Ukprelude said:


> Really mate it depends on how much you shoot aswell, I totally agree with the other guys also and think how long it takes you to go through a band set. For me personally i like to buy band sets like yourself x3 sets at a time, I do this to try out new types and thicknesses that are popping up all over the camp just now, for me I bought a full roll of precise 0.7 as I thought "that's it I've made up my mind" and set my self on that, then I got to trying new gzk stuff and got other samples of black latex, tbg and sumike so between all that plus band sets I've bought and recieved with frames I've bought I have enough to last me until the end of time, i only really shoot when I'm out with my dogs so maybe 50-100 shots a day therefore a band set lasts me the best part of a week if I look after it, so it'd be silly for me to probably ever buy another full roll, I'm sticking to premade sets and remember the Chinese guys sell like 10 band sets for about a fiver and I love these to try out new thicknesses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you pick those band sets up? The Chinese ones you mentioned.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Locky85 said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> > Really mate it depends on how much you shoot aswell, I totally agree with the other guys also and think how long it takes you to go through a band set. For me personally i like to buy band sets like yourself x3 sets at a time, I do this to try out new types and thicknesses that are popping up all over the camp just now, for me I bought a full roll of precise 0.7 as I thought "that's it I've made up my mind" and set my self on that, then I got to trying new gzk stuff and got other samples of black latex, tbg and sumike so between all that plus band sets I've bought and recieved with frames I've bought I have enough to last me until the end of time, i only really shoot when I'm out with my dogs so maybe 50-100 shots a day therefore a band set lasts me the best part of a week if I look after it, so it'd be silly for me to probably ever buy another full roll, I'm sticking to premade sets and remember the Chinese guys sell like 10 band sets for about a fiver and I love these to try out new thicknesses
> ...


I found them on Ebay a while ago, I'll see if I can find a link

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F223106318359

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Making your own flatbands is not that hard if you have the right equipment. You'll need a rotary cutter, self healing cutting mat, ruler or cutting template and a pouch tying jig. All these things are relatively inexpensive.

If you make your own you can really customize to fit your ammo and shooting style.

You could shoot tubes. All you need is a pair of scissors and a pouch tying jig. Hard to mess them up.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I initially made all my own band sets for homemade slingshots, enjoyed experimenting with different rubber thicknesses, lengths and taper relative to ammo weight - a great learning experience. Eventually, I discovered Chinese slingshots & ready-made band sets at Aliexpress, and gave these a try.

It really boils down to the actual cost factor in terms of the number of bands you can cut with a given roll of flat band rubber based on your specific criteria, what pouch-making material is available to you and making pouches, how much time you spend making each complete band set with the appropriate tools and skills - as compared to buying ready made sets if the total price is equal, or lower than that of doing it yourself.

The key issue in my opinion is whether you enjoy doing the work yourself, or whether you prefer spending that time to shoot instead. I like the idea of having ready made purchased band sets for when I simply don't feel like making any myself, or have no time to do so.

Regarding Chinese ready-made band sets, some of the ones I received were cut for T.T.F as opposed to O.T.T, which did not suit my needs. It's a case of finding a good seller at Aliexpress to ensure that the band sets are made of good quality rubber, are correctly cut to size, and that the pouch is accurately attached (angled) for either TTF or OTT. An offset pouch is bad news when you're seeking to achieve tight groups at 10 yards.

That said, when you ascertain what works best for your shooting style with homemade band sets and a given ammo size, you will find it difficult to buy something similar elsewhere. In my opinion, knowing how to make your own band sets is fairly essential - even if you buy ready-made ones.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I invested in quite a bit of equipment and supplies in order to make my own band sets. I think it will be a long while before I see any savings. I make my own because it's fun and relatively easy. I don't make frames though. That is a part of the hobby that may take a while before I give it a try.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

...or you could shoot tubes as I do. Measure it, cut it, tie it, shoot it.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

To go along with what was said above. I ordered 15 band sets from china $2.88 on eBay after a 5.00 off coupon free shipping took 4 weeks to receive they are precise latex. They shoot great. I found that Pocket Predator sells good sets from China cheap and much faster shipping. I have honestly enjoyed making my own if its a cost thing I would be way ahead to buy pre-made. Something about shooting the one I chose the latex, the pouch the, tying method, and taper. Just seems more enjoyable when I shoot. I like the pouches I use way better than microfiber. Have fun do you. If you are worried about messing it up. Do one set at a time. You will make a few bad ties, you'll learn quick. I did.

Wes


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

If you are only going through a couple of bandsets a month, then you probably aren't needing to cut your own...but, if you are like me, and have 30+ slingshots (that all get used regularly) and hunt and practice regularly (drawing to max length shortens the life of a bandset), then you might want to invest in a roller cutter, self healing mat, band jig, and a bulk roll of your favorite latex, TBG...

You save quite a bit of money by making your own bandsets and, just like with anything else, the more you do it, the more proficient you will become. 
Cutting bands is pretty simple as long a you take your time and pay attention to what you are doing....and of course, you need the proper tools.Tying pouches isn't rocket science either...just take your time and pay attention to what you are doing. And always tie them the same way each time...so you get consistency...that's all the people making the pre-made bandsets are doing. 

MW

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I dont cut my own to save money. Its just as far as i know i cant buy the odd sizes i need precut and i dont use tubes.

I shoot alot of PFS and i use flat bands only at 3/8 wide. And for my Flat Cat i recently acquired i need custom bands. They have to be 20" long by 3/8 wide to work the way the Flat Cat is designed for. The only flip i have that takes regular band sizes is my HTS. Its very easy to make bands so long as you pay attention a little to detail. At least for me anyhow.

I tie my pouches on by hand with no jig. Its a bit fiddly at the start till you get the hang of it. Theres a video on this forum by someone, sorry i forget who, where he shows making little s shape hook, i made mine out of a piece of coat hanger its then tied to a string long enough to reach the floor. The hook goes in the hole of pouch. Then he ties the other end of string from the hook to a heavy object and steps on it so he can use this to stretch the pouch out to tie. Works for me hope you can picture this as i cant find the video any more sorry.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I've never really considered if there is a saving either way. For me making my own bands is more convenient as I can experiment with band brands, tapers and even now occasionally length.

I also find making them relaxing, now I've got the hang of it, and without the frustrations of waiting for delivery. As already mentioned tubes much quicker and easier to make without all the gear.

I'll take a guess that for me making them is about even, or if you don't tell my wife more expensive lol My reason being if I buy materials and find I don't like them, I give them away to someone that might. Not bragging, it's just makes more sense giving them to others I know that might enjoy them than throwing them in the bin.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Cost effective?
Likely premade by a slim margin.

I like making/tinkering my band sets and tubes sets. Tying and making tabs...

That is why I do it. And I make frames so I like to send a sampler of elastic options.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I’m always trying something different so making custom bands is like half the fun.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I like cutting my own not sure if I save any cash but I don’t really care the wife watches the woman’s net and that’s enough said lol it kills time in the winter nights and I can customized my stuff !and I really hate waiting for stuff in the mail waiting for the roll of rubber is painful enough


----------

